# Youtube movies



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Digital Spy has reported that Google are thinking about starting a Movies streaming service to compete with Lovefilm.
Seeing as we already have Youtube streaming it would be great if Google to launch this.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/news/a305923/google-eyes-youtube-movies-service.html


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

I think having a lovefilm feature on TiVo would be good as well.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Noted in the app suggestion thread


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-youtube-has-no-european-movie-rental-plans/



> Today, YouTube is focused on building out and improving its current US-based rental offering. While we aim to always push all of our products out globally to our community, *we have no plans to launch a European rentals service in the near future*


:down:


----------

